# Fruits?



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone feed ther piranhas fruits? If yes, what kind? Thx


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope,,,im sure someone else does.
Vegs and nuts sunflower seeds green beans 
others feed peas and some other items. 
People will get back to you on this soon.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, I just thought that if rb ate fruits in the wild... Why not give em some fruits..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> Oh, I just thought that if rb ate fruits in the wild... Why not give em some fruits..


Go for it..i dont see what the harm would be.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

some might accept it some will just spit it back out, like mine do.

Was eating a banana the other day, threw it in, went after it immediately. But also immediately spit it out. o well


----------



## ductTAPE (Jan 21, 2008)

i tried to give em an apple the other day.. they looked at it but didn't touch it..


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried a bit of an orange the other day... same response, went after it, then spit it back out


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

I TRIED A CUT UP GRAPE RED SPIT IT OUT


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Algae disc to fry.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Why not? Just a matter of getting them used to eat it by simulating a "dry season" scenario and feeding them just fruit or seeds. According to OPEFE, "Present research indicates that they eat other types of food such as seeds, fruits and nuts particularly during the dry season when there is less fish and fish parts to feed on."

Check this link out for more info and an experiment Frank conducted on this topic:

CLICK ME!


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have tried a couple types of fruit with no success. Then today i was eating a carrot and decided to give it a go. to my suprise my red ate some of it without spitting it back out.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice. I know a buncha people stuffs a little bit of carrot in ther daily food to add more nutrition.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Iv fed mine banana and orange, they kept it down.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

My Red Bellies eat algae discs all the time and have also successfully eaten raisins.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Anyone feed ther piranhas fruits? If yes, what kind? Thx


mine likes tea and scones ha ha


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea... A few times I'd throw in some fruits if I havn't feed em in a few days. Sometimes they eat it.. Sometimes they don't.


----------

